
Low fat pigs - noefingway
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2017/10/23/559060166/crispr-bacon-chinese-scientists-create-genetically-modified-low-fat-pigs
======
noefingway
Hey, I'm just a farmer, I thought CRISPR-Cas9 was used for knocking genes out,
not adding them in. Perhaps someone who understands better could explain what
"a CRISPR/Cas9-mediated homologous recombination-independent approach" means?

------
venturis_voice
I mean, it does defeat the object of bacon for me really. I believe in
everything in moderation but when i'm eating a pig i wanna be eating a pig ya
know!

